# factory oem bluetooth install in a 2001 540?



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

I have been searching this site and the web for installation instructions and pictures(!), of an installation of the BMW factory bluetooth kit in a 2001 E39. If you have any links or relevant info, please contribute to this thread!

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

540 M-Sport said:


> I have been searching this site and the web for installation instructions and pictures(!), of an installation of the BMW factory bluetooth kit in a 2001 E39. If you have any links or relevant info, please contribute to this thread!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave


It's a trivial installation if you buy the kit from http://bmwbluetooth.com/. I installed mine in less than 20 minutes and it works perfectly. My car, by the way, is a 2001 540i 6-Speed. The kit sold by these guys is designed to plug into the existing wiring harness for the "old fashioned" CPT 7000 and 8000. You don't need any new harness. I'm very happy with my kit.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> It's a trivial installation if you buy the kit from http://bmwbluetooth.com/. I installed mine in less than 20 minutes and it works perfectly. My car, by the way, is a 2001 540i 6-Speed. The kit sold by these guys is designed to plug into the existing wiring harness for the "old fashioned" CPT 7000 and 8000. You don't need any new harness. I'm very happy with my kit.


Thanks Dave,
a useful link. But what would the advantages be of purchasing from these folks, over ordering the following from BMW?:

Control module 84 21 6 945 387
Installation kit 84 11 0 390 318
(for 9/00 to 2/02)

Bracket (no nav) 84 13 6 924 546

SES jumper plug 84 11 0 018 038

Seems I can get all this for around $500 versus $565 for their "pairing button" option, which seems to be the same components I am quoting...actually, I don't think they even include the bracket, microphone or jumper plug, those are "optional". I still need to verify my pricing....I got mine from various threads, and have not confirmed yet with Pacific BMW or any other source.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

540 M-Sport said:


> Thanks Dave,
> a useful link. But what would the advantages be of purchasing from these folks, over ordering the following from BMW?:
> 
> Control module 84 21 6 945 387
> ...


The difference is their kit will work and the BMW parts won't. BMW does not support the "older" E39s such as yours and mine. You would need to install an entire new wire harness. The kit you will receive from Martin Bishop (http://bmwbluetooth.com) has a modifed ULF with a special cable that plugs directly into the existing phone pre-wiring already in your car. It also contains a conversion wire (coax to FAKRA) to properly attach the armrest snap-in adapter to the wiring in the older BMWs that is sitting beneath that armrest.

Alternatively, you can buy a complete telephone retrofit harness from BMW and gut your interior to route it from the trunk to the armrest. You also need to modify that harness. In the end, I think you'll find the kit from Martin to be cheaper and to take vastly less time to get working.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Dave,
So the Bluetooth "installation kit" listed in the latest BMW Accessory catalog that lists the e39 9/00 to 2/02 installation kit (84 11 0 390 318) is not "plug and play"? That seems contrary to what I was told at my dealer. This is a new catalog, published in 2004 #PD1-0505-75M, titled: Original BMW Accessories/Pre-Owned Vehicles. 

Are you confused with the previously released installation kit for E39 model years 3/02 on:
84 11 0 302 647?

I'm not trying to argue with you, but would prefer to stick with the factory stuff it possible. If it is going to be too much trouble, then the kit you're recommending sounds like the way to go.

Dave


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

540 M-Sport said:


> So the Bluetooth "installation kit" listed in the latest BMW Accessory catalog that lists the e39 9/00 to 2/02 installation kit (84 11 0 390 318) is not "plug and play"? That seems contrary to what I was told at my dealer. This is a new catalog, published in 2004 #PD1-0505-75M, titled: Original BMW Accessories/Pre-Owned Vehicles.
> 
> Are you confused with the previously released installation kit for E39 model years 3/02 on:
> 84 11 0 302 647?


That's quite possible. When I bought a bunch of BMW parts and an aftermarket ELK-800 amplifier a couple months ago, there was no option from BMW to retrofit my car. I was going to modify an X5 retrofit cable and splice in the aftermarket amp. Then the folks at http://bmwbluetooth.com came along and announced their kit. I got rid of all my BMW pieces and grabbed their kit.

If BMW now has something for the 9/00 to 2/02 models, then that's a new development. I haven't seen this new kit yet, but I'm certainly curious. If it works, then that would be great. At worst, you can return it to you dealer and then order the bmwbluetooth.com stuff.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Return? I always thought that most dealers will not accept returns on electronic/electrical items....  so I want to be careful before ordering.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

540 M-Sport said:


> Return? I always thought that most dealers will not accept returns on electronic/electrical items....  so I want to be careful before ordering.


Good point. However, if the kit they sell is incomplete and/or does not do what they said it would do, they would be hard pressed to refuse to allow you to return the parts for full credit.

If I was in your shoes, I would wait until someone else confirms the new kit from BMW actually works on our "older" cars.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> Good point. However, if the kit they sell is incomplete and/or does not do what they said it would do, they would be hard pressed to refuse to allow you to return the parts for full credit.
> 
> If I was in your shoes, I would wait until someone else confirms the new kit from BMW actually works on our "older" cars.


I kinda am thinking the same thing....but why would BMW specifically offer a kit for the years 9/00 to 2/02 (listed in the latest accessory catalog) and it not work with the functionality they claim?


----------

